# Trying out a new diffuser



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 8, 2017)

Just picked up this round 12" diffuser and did a quick test.   It's silver coated on the inside back to reflect the light and folds down to about 4" in much the same way as a large 42" diffuser.  Only took a quick test shot because it is cool and windy today and this moth is all I could find.   I like that it does seem to give a nice soft well diffused light.  More testing to come.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2017)

Who knew something normally seen as soft and docile could look so frightening? I'd say the diffuser is going to work well for you.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2017)

That's pretty cool, nice shot also.


----------

